# Empfehlung Echolot



## Semmelmehl (18. April 2020)

Aloha, 

Ich suche ein Echolot,  dass dem unbescholtenen Einsteiger nicht den Geldbeutel ruiniert. 

Könnt ihr mir da was empfehlen?

Danke im Voraus 

Grüße


----------



## smithie (21. April 2020)

Hast Du ein paar mehr Eckdaten, wofür das gute Stück zum Einsatz kommen soll?


----------



## Naish82 (21. April 2020)

Vielleicht eher passend in der Echolot Rubrik , aber eine ungefähre Angabe ab wann dein Geldbeutel ruiniert ist wäre schon sinnvoll.
Auch was du damit machen willst, gewässer, bootstyp usw....

Die Garmin striker 7sv oder 9sv finde ich persönlich super.


----------



## Semmelmehl (21. April 2020)

Ich bin Einsteiger beim Echolot und kenne mich mit Echolot so gar nicht aus.
Ich habe einige Seen, die ich mal genauer beleuchten will.

Dazu habe ich ein Schlauchboot, in dem 2 Personen zum Angeln platz haben.
Und ehrlich gesagt, wollte ich nicht mehr als 150 Euro ausegeben ... vielleicht später mehr, wenn ich die für mich relevanten Daten verfeiern möchte.
Primär geht es mir erstmal darum, Kanten und Tiefen zu finden und, wenn das möglich ist, auch Krautfelder zu erkennen.

Grüße


----------



## jkc (22. April 2020)

Nunja, bei nem 150€ Limit dürfte die Auswahl ohnehin sehr klein ausfallen sofern man bei den namhaften Anbietern bleibt, da kommt dann pro Anbieter wahrscheinlich wenn überhaupt 1 Modell in Frage - Tiefe anzeigen und Kanten finden sollten sie alle können - aktuelle Modellnamen sind mir in der Preisklasse allerdings keine geläufig.

Edit: Sieh an, für die Kohle gibt's schon ein Garmin Striker 4 Plus mit GPS und Quickdraw-Kartenfunktion (on fhe fly Tiefenkartenerstellung während der Nutzung), dürfte in der Preisklasse nirgendwo anders zu finden sein...

Edit 2: Konkurrenzprodukte sind das Lowrance Hook2 4x mit GPS ohne die Möglichkeit Tiefenkarten zu erstellen oder zu nutzen oder das Humminbird PiranhaMax4 ohne GPS, die sind allerdings so 20 bis 40€ günstiger zu haben als das Garmin - ich würde mir den Spaß aber gönnen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Semmelmehl (23. April 2020)

Super, vielen Dank.
Ich denke es wird das Garmin, denn die Tiefenkarte ist sicherlich eine nützliche Funktion.

in diesem Sinne ... Petri heil


----------



## Wünschelrute (28. Mai 2020)

Hey, ich hänge mich hier mal an den Thread dran. Ich kann ein ziemlich altes Echolot für etwa 150 Euro gebraucht bekommen, und zwar ein Echolot LOWRANCE LMS-527- cDF iGPS. Geber ist dabei. Das ist ja Echolot und Kartenplotter in einem wenn ich es richtig verstehe. Kann man damit noch was anfangen oder ist das dann doch zu alt? Sind ja schon ein paar Jährchen - vielleicht kennt sich jemand damit aus.


----------



## smithie (29. Mai 2020)

Mein Echolot ist auch 10 Jahre o.ä. alt. Das kommt einfach drauf an, ob es für das, was Du damit machen willst, ausreicht. Will heißen: bietet es die Funktionen, die Du willst?

Sicherlich wird mit den neueren Generationen ggf. die Detailschärfe o.ä. besser.

Ob Dir das der Mehrpreis wert ist, musst Du wissen.

Kanten und STrukturen finden kannst Du mit dem Lowrance sicher auch.


----------



## trawar (29. Mai 2020)

Kanten, Strukturen und Temperaturen kannst du schon mit so einem 50€ Teil von Amazon erkennen und finden.
Das Display ist dann zwar nicht mehr das größte aber dafür reicht es auch.


----------



## Wünschelrute (29. Mai 2020)

Ich hab nicht vor, mit dem Ding auf See zu fahren. Auf der Ems mit einem Kajak ist alles. 
Ich vermute ja, dass es für diese Zwecke ausreichend sein sollte, aber ich würde halt total gerne Karten erstellen und dann zu Hause auf dem PC haben. Ist das unnütz und übertrieben? Wahrscheinlich  Aber möchte das halt gerne machen.
Und es war vor Jahren im eher hochpreisigen Segment anzufinden. Wenn es deshalb für meine Zwecke ausreichend sein sollte, dann würde ich zuschlagen. Aber hat keiner mit dem oder einem vergleichbaren Gerät Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Kaipiranha (2. Juni 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Nunja, bei nem 150€ Limit dürfte die Auswahl ohnehin sehr klein ausfallen sofern man bei den namhaften Anbietern bleibt, da kommt dann pro Anbieter wahrscheinlich wenn überhaupt 1 Modell in Frage - Tiefe anzeigen und Kanten finden sollten sie alle können - aktuelle Modellnamen sind mir in der Preisklasse allerdings keine geläufig.
> 
> Edit: Sieh an, für die Kohle gibt's schon ein Garmin Striker 4 Plus mit GPS und Quickdraw-Kartenfunktion (on fhe fly Tiefenkartenerstellung während der Nutzung), dürfte in der Preisklasse nirgendwo anders zu finden sein...
> 
> ...



Ich klinke mich hier direkt mal ein, da ich nach Jahren der Angelei nur mit Tiefenkarten auch auf der Suche nach einem Echolot bin.

Eigentlich hatte ich mich bereits für das Lowrance Hook2 4x GPS entschieden, allerdinsg lässt mich Dein Beitrag nun ein wenig zögern. Das Garmin Striker 4 Plus sieht auch sehr gut aus, dann bräuchte ich die Tiefenkarten theoretisch ja nicht mehr. 

Ich habe jetzt mal zu den zweien die jeweiligen Angebote herausgesucht:









						GARMIN (DE) | Fishfinder | STRIKER™ Plus 4 mit Geber | Fishfinder
					

Der STRIKER™ Plus 4-Fishfinder mit seinem hellen, 4.3 Zoll großen Display, integriertem GPS und CHIRP-Echolot bietet die Garmin Quickdraw™ Contours-Kartensoftware, mit der du Karten erstellen und Inhalt speichern kannst, der bis zu 2 Millionen Acres mit Tiefenlinien von 30 cm (1 Fuß) umfasst.




					buy.garmin.com
				











						Lowrance HOOK2-4x GPS Bullet - Top Einsteiger GPS Echolot
					

Lowrance HOOK2-4x GPS mit Bullet Echolotgeber: Das starke GPS Echolot zum kleinen Preis. Inklusive SolarMAX Display und Weitwinkel Sonar. Automatisch…




					www.echolotprofis.de
				




So grundsätzlich: Ich angele lediglich ein paar Mal im Jahr von nem geliehenen Boot aus auf nem recht großen See, daher benötige ich kein teureres Gerät für den Anfang. Als völliger Noob habe ich aber zwei Fragen:
Brauche ich noch etwas zusätzlich, wenn ich eines der beiden Geräte kaufe? Ist da z.B. ein Akku bereits dabei? Ich lese auch immer mal wieder etwas von einer Geberstange (und kann mir vorstellen, das dies zum fixieren des Gebers am Boot ist). Brauche ich die auch noch zusätzlich?


----------



## jkc (2. Juni 2020)

Moin, ja und ja.
Akku brauchst Du in jedem Fall.
Neben einer Geberstange gibt es grundsätzlich auch die Möglichkeit den Geber mit einem Saugnapf zu befestigen, m.M. nach ist die Stange aber das bessere, weil stabilere und universellere System; Zudem wüsste ich nicht, dass jemand überhaupt Saugnapfhalterungen einzelnd anbietet.
Ein anständige Geberstange kostet leider ordentlich was, diese günstigen Modelle auf dem Markt taugen leider meistens nicht, sie verdrehen während der Fahrt oder haben nicht genug Klemmweite um an jedem Boot befestigt zu werden.
Wahrscheinlich brauchst Du auch noch einen Akkukoffer worin der Akku aufbewahrt / transportiert wird  und der als Montageplattform für den Echolotbildschirm dient. Es geht zwar auch ohne, aber um das Ganze immer getrennt rum zu schleppen muss man schon dafür geboren sein.

Grüße JK


----------



## lazy (2. Juni 2020)

Ich hab mir eine Saughalterung selber gebaut. Glasheber in der Mitte durchsägen, Geberhalterung anschrauben, fertig.

Hält bombensicher auf glattem Untergrund und ist sehr preiswert  (ca 15-20 Euro) und leicht zu montieren / demontieren


----------



## Kaipiranha (2. Juni 2020)

Top, danke Dir für Deine ausführliche Rückmeldung!
Dann muss noch mal ein wenig weiter recherchieren, habe befürchtet, dass das noch nicht alles war... 

Und natürlich brauche ich dann auch nen Koffer - Man schleppt ja so schon genug einzeln mit sich rum.


----------



## Kaipiranha (2. Juni 2020)

lazy schrieb:


> Ich hab mir eine Saughalterung selber gebaut. Glasheber in der Mitte durchsägen, Geberhalterung anschrauben, fertig.
> 
> Hält bombensicher auf glattem Untergrund und ist sehr preiswert  (ca 15-20 Euro) und leicht zu montieren / demontieren


... oder ich gucke mal, ob man das auch mit 2 linken Händen hinbekommt...


----------



## trawar (2. Juni 2020)

Wenn es aber immer nur geliehene Boote sind, müsste man vorher abklären ob der Saugnapf da irgendwie montiert werdenkann.
Bei einer Geberstange hast du in der Regel immer die Möglichkeit.


----------



## Kaipiranha (2. Juni 2020)

Ich bevorzuge tatsächlich auch eine Geberstange, ist für mich persönlich die sicherere Wahl.

Noch mal zum Verständnis für mich: Das Echolot von Lowrance - Wo ist da der Unterschied mit und ohne GPS? Was macht das GPS aus?


----------



## jkc (3. Juni 2020)

Das hier:  Mit dem HOOK2-4x GPS Echolot können Sie also Wegpunkte setzen und sich gefahrene Strecken anzeigen lassen, um diese auf den Meter genau wieder abzufahren... Außerdem können Sie ganz einfach zu einem bereits gesetzten Wegpunkt navigieren ; Und ich gehe doch davon aus, dass das Gps auch dafür genutzt wird die Bootsgeschwindigkeit anzuzeigen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Naish82 (3. Juni 2020)

Ich würde mal des Weiteren behaupten, dass ohne gps keine Erstellung von eigenen tiefenkarten möglich ist.


----------



## jkc (4. Juni 2020)

Naish82 schrieb:


> Ich würde mal des Weiteren behaupten, dass ohne gps keine Erstellung von eigenen tiefenkarten möglich ist.



Achtung, es ging konkret um das oben genannte Modell von Lowrance, das kann auch mit GPS keine Tiefenkarten erstellen oder einlesen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Naish82 (4. Juni 2020)

Ah, ok...


----------

